# Подкожное вздутие рядом с позвоночником



## Екатерина (7 Окт 2009)

Здравствуйте! Пониже лопаток в грудном отделе позвоночника образовалось подкожное вздутие. Это вздутие на ощупь мягкое и кажется, что там жидкость. Располагается оно не совсем на позвоночнике, а немного, как-будто, уходит влево, к спине. Когда наклоняешься  - тянет. Подскажите пожалуйста, что это может быть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Окт 2009)

Екатерина написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Пониже лопаток в грудном отделе позвоночника образовалось подкожное вздутие. Это вздутие наощупь мягкое и кажется, что там жидкость. Располагается оно не совсем на позвоночнике, а немного как-будто уходит в лево к спине. Когда наклоняешься  - тянет. Подскажите пожалуйста, что это может быть?



Возможно липома. Пойдите к хирургу на очный осмотр.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Окт 2009)

Сгласен с доктором!  Обратитесь к хирургу!


----------



## Екатерина (8 Окт 2009)

Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Анатолий (8 Окт 2009)

После обследования, напишите заключение.


----------

